

Early Sound Recordings From Alexander Graham Bell Recovered, Played Again - joshaidan
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2011/12/13/143674790/early-sound-recordings-recovered-from-alexand-played-again

======
danboarder
The linked article is informative, but if you would like to listen to some of
the recovered sound, here is a direct link to a page with audio files:
<http://bio16p.lbl.gov/>

~~~
chrisballinger
If only their server was still responsive.

~~~
joshaidan
Yeah, I would have linked to that, but it seems to have been overloaded at the
time.

